# Hello Everyone! :)



## Dominic Stein (May 13, 2018)

Hi guys,
my name is Dominic, 23 years old, from Dusseldorf Germany and play guitar, piano & drums.
It is still my hobby but i would like to jump in to the industry in the near future.
I am new in this forum and would like to connect with musician, composer, audio engineers, singer, producer etc.

I recently saw the whole Daniel James/Hans Zimmer controversy... I think life would be boring without drama, am I right? :D 

Here is something i have done last view weeks. Its not much but i looking forward to get feedback.


----------



## fretti (May 13, 2018)

Willkommen! 
Freut mich immer hier deutsche zu sehen
Sehr interessant, dass das DJ/HZ Thema bei so vielen bekannt ist Aber muss sagen: Ich war live dabei und hab auch das ein oder andere gepostet und es war wirklich SEHR amüsant


----------



## tav.one (May 13, 2018)

Welcome Dominic, beautiful track.
This place is mostly less dramatic than that, but always very helpful and full of enthusiasm to help and learn.


----------

